# When to dose Excel?



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi all,
I just started dosing flourish excel on my 10 gal NPT a few days ago and I am already noticing a difference in the growth of my crypts. I was wondering if there was a specific time of day/light cylce that I should add the Excel? Is it instantly available as CO2 or does it take like 12 hours or something to decay into CO2? Or does it not decay into CO2 at all but is just available as an alternative carbon source to CO2?
Thanks,
Franco


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

you might want to try posting this in the Seachem section of the forum.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

I do it in the morning before lights on or just after lights on.


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

Franco said:


> Hi all,
> I just started dosing flourish excel on my 10 gal NPT a few days ago and I am already noticing a difference in the growth of my crypts. I was wondering if there was a specific time of day/light cylce that I should add the Excel? Is it instantly available as CO2 or does it take like 12 hours or something to decay into CO2? Or does it not decay into CO2 at all but is just available as an alternative carbon source to CO2?
> Thanks,
> Franco


like it was said before, post it in the seachem section but..........
-Excel is good for 24 hours when introduced into the aquarium so you can dose anytime, right when the lights come on or so would be best
-its an alternative source of carbon to plants and
- is available as soon as it is dosed


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Anubias is correct. If you can, dose it when lights come on.


----------



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

Ok, I've been dosing when the lights come on. Seems to work so far.
The store also had an AZOO version of Excel but I didn't buy that one because it cost 50% more and the label was mostly in chicken scratches.


----------

